# SJ ear covers WHY?



## YorkshireLass (27 June 2008)

Just wondering if someone can explain why Show Jumpers put those ear covers (like fly fringes) on their horses ears.  I have seen them do this in the winter... and inside where there are no flys.   Is there a technical reason for it or is it just for the look of it.


----------



## ajn1610 (27 June 2008)

To muffle noise so they aren't put off by the crowd.


----------



## Parkranger (27 June 2008)

I use one on Oscar as the midges get in his ears - I don't particulary like him wearing it as I don't like people thinking I think he's a 'showjumpa'...lol


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (27 June 2008)

i have a horse that was very crowd shy as a youngster.
i used to put cotton wool in his ears and then a fly veil on top.

worked well enough!

he is fine now - but sometimes at places like scope / hickstead i still pop his veil on!


----------



## YorkshireLass (27 June 2008)

Thank you!  Puzzled why people don't use them at other evnts where there is a croud...


----------



## Eaglestone (27 June 2008)

I have been thinking about gettting mine out to put on my TB again as he picks up on silly sounds in the distance, but misses the juggernaughts, most of the time


----------



## bexandspooky (27 June 2008)

For some people it is all about the fashion!


----------



## Eaglestone (27 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
 For some people it is all about the fashion!  

[/ QUOTE ] 

Possibly


----------



## flyingfeet (27 June 2008)

Usually for noise, they stuff the ears with cotton wool and hold it in with the veil. A must at olympia!


----------



## Ezme (27 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
 [ QUOTE ]
 For some people it is all about the fashion!  

[/ QUOTE ] 

Possibly  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Yep, another thing that started out with a use then became a bit "fashionable" oh well, if it helps some horses and it doesn't hurt the others doens't bother me. Havn't seen any "bling" ones yet tho, that would get to me! lol


----------



## TarrSteps (28 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Thank you!  Puzzled why people don't use them at other events where there is a croud... 

[/ QUOTE ]

It's against the rules to stuff or muffle ears in dressage and eventing.  I'm not sure about showing in this country but even if ear plugs are legal I can't see anyone using an ear bonnet in any class where appearance is judged and traditional dress is the standard.

I have had a few sensitive horses that went noticeably better in them, even without any ear plugs, especially in windy/noisy conditions.

It seems to have fallen out of favour now but I also knew a few people who used them to cover acupuncture staples in horses' ears for competitions.  

It is true, except in fly season I think many people do use them for fashion.  You can get them in custom colours - even metallic thread and bling - now so it's just one more fancy piece of kit.  It's also one more opportunity for advertising, or at least' colours, and makes sure every headshot of the horse identifies the sponsor, even if only indirectly.


----------



## TarrSteps (28 June 2008)

http://www.ear-z.com/designer-collection/designer%20collection.htm

http://www.doversaddlery.com/product.asp?pn=X1-23066&amp;bhcd2=1214620057

http://www.ecrater.com/product.php?pid=816060 

Eek! 
http://www.perrisleatheronline.com/produ...hing/item/FB11/


----------



## Tinker_Belle (28 June 2008)

$169.00!!!!!!


----------



## Angelbones (28 June 2008)

thank god you asked (I was too afraid to!) - at least now I can stop wondering!


----------



## ann-jen (28 June 2008)

OMG at the last 2! - esp the paisley one 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I have to admit to being a SJer and using one in the summer because the flies drive Jenny insane. I don't use them for anything but their original purpose though and have never got so far in our career to need to use them to muffle noise. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Jenny's is plain black I hasten to add!


----------



## Mid (28 June 2008)

I was thinkin of getting one for Stinkerz for hackin, cos the flies are the worst ive ever seen them atm, and he has great mule ears and they really bother him, but i don't want to look like a showjumpa either 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 he's a great fat giraffe thing tho, so probably couldn't fool anyone


----------



## flowerlady (28 June 2008)

I've used one of these for about ten years, but mine have got longer tassels to keep the flies of his eyes as well.  I've got a red one (because that's all they had left and a black one.)


----------

